

Logstalgia: website access log visualization - Garbage
https://code.google.com/p/logstalgia/

======
michaelmior
This reminds me of a very old project (can't remember the name) which
visualized traffic logs as a town. There were buildings for different pages of
the site and buses would arrive labelled with referrer headers. People
wandered around the town in a manner similar to how the site was browsed. I
only ever saw video, never tried it for myself. But it seemed pretty
impressive.

------
kordless
Reminds me of Splunk Replay back in the day:
[http://blogs.splunk.com/2008/03/06/splunk-replay-search-
resu...](http://blogs.splunk.com/2008/03/06/splunk-replay-search-results-in-
motion/)

------
toupeira
I love tools like this, there's also Gource [1] which visualizes your version
history.

[1] [https://code.google.com/p/gource/](https://code.google.com/p/gource/)

